# Hisense 50H6C 50" 4K TV



## slimbobwe (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm having a problem with my Hisense 50H6C TV. I'm trying to set it up with a Denon home theater receiver, the AVR-S760H that I just purchased from Costco. Anyhow, my goal is to plug (via hdmi) all of my devices into the Denon receiver and connect the receiver (via hdmi) to the Hisense ARC/HDMI Port-which is HDMI2. The problem is when I do that I do not get a 4K signal on my 4k fire cube or my roku ultra 4k. The only way I can get 4k is to connect the devices directly into the television using HDMI ports 3 and 4 and therefore have to manually change hdmi ports on the television for each device. Has anyone ever had this issue? Am I doing something wrong? I'm beginning to think that the Hisense TV is just too old or the HDMI/ARC port is actually not compatible with a 4k AVR receiver. I would appreciate any suggestions, thoughts or help.
Thanks. 
slimbobwe


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

That is a 2016 model TV. That was right at the early days of the UHD/4K revolution. It could be that you are experiencing a limitation of that TV because in that era, the TVs were a little more buggy than they are today. You can get one of Hisense's best TVs for under $1000 in 65-inch size today (H9). And they are Android TVs now... over 5000 apps available in the Android app store, mostly free. I would move up to a new UHD TV and use the old one in a guest bedroom or somewhere else. Most devices have to have CEC (HEOS for Denon I think) enabled in the TV and the AVR for ARC to work. Your TV will ONLY be able to send DTS or Dolby Digital (both very lossy) to your receiver via ARC. A new Hisense TV will have eARC that allows ANY quality of audio to be sent to your AVR including Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, and TrueHD/Atmos plus the DTS equivalents. If you are using "dongle" devices as inputs to your receiver, you don't need ARC from the TV though... the AVR will get audio directly from the dongle device (Roku stick or Fire cube). So if you never use the TV as the streaming source, you never need ARC so you MAY NOT need a newer TV. The other issue is that your TV is not HDR capable. The only time you need ARC is when the TV does the streaming from an app installed in the TV. If you aren't doing that because the Roku and FireTV devices are doing all you need, you have no use for ARC so just connect your AVR's output for video to HDMI 3 or 4 and you should be good. But you still don't have HDR. Your TV outputs less than 300 nits for peak white. That new sub-$1000 H9 Hisense TV can produce 2000 nits for peak white giving it great HDR images. All that extra light is needed to produce the intense colors you can get with HDR that do not exist in standard dynamic range content. HDR TVs literally produce colors you've never seen in video before if you have an HDR source shot with lots of colors.


----------



## slimbobwe (Jun 22, 2013)

Da Wiz said:


> That is a 2016 model TV. That was right at the early days of the UHD/4K revolution. It could be that you are experiencing a limitation of that TV because in that era, the TVs were a little more buggy than they are today. You can get one of Hisense's best TVs for under $1000 in 65-inch size today (H9). And they are Android TVs now... over 5000 apps available in the Android app store, mostly free. I would move up to a new UHD TV and use the old one in a guest bedroom or somewhere else. Most devices have to have CEC (HEOS for Denon I think) enabled in the TV and the AVR for ARC to work. Your TV will ONLY be able to send DTS or Dolby Digital (both very lossy) to your receiver via ARC. A new Hisense TV will have eARC that allows ANY quality of audio to be sent to your AVR including Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, and TrueHD/Atmos plus the DTS equivalents. If you are using "dongle" devices as inputs to your receiver, you don't need ARC from the TV though... the AVR will get audio directly from the dongle device (Roku stick or Fire cube). So if you never use the TV as the streaming source, you never need ARC so you MAY NOT need a newer TV. The other issue is that your TV is not HDR capable. The only time you need ARC is when the TV does the streaming from an app installed in the TV. If you aren't doing that because the Roku and FireTV devices are doing all you need, you have no use for ARC so just connect your AVR's output for video to HDMI 3 or 4 and you should be good. But you still don't have HDR. Your TV outputs less than 300 nits for peak white. That new sub-$1000 H9 Hisense TV can produce 2000 nits for peak white giving it great HDR images. All that extra light is needed to produce the intense colors you can get with HDR that do not exist in standard dynamic range content. HDR TVs literally produce colors you've never seen in video before if you have an HDR source shot with lots of colors.


Thank you @Da Wiz for your response, I appreciate it. I did get the devices eventually to work in 4k by plugging them directly into Aux 1&2 on the receiver and the receiver into HDMI 1 or 2 on the TV. I do realize that the model tv i have is an old one and just can't do what the newer one's can do, but I do plan on getting another TV, probably another HiSense but a later model with all the latest gadgetry and features. 
Thanks again.
slimbobwe


----------

